# January New Product Roll-out.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

https://www.progressiveforage.com/news/product-and-services/equipment-and-tools-january-2018-new-product-rollout


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That NH concept is interesting....wonder how much "stuff" one has to put into the "bio digester", or whatever they called it, to achieve enuf methane to operate for a full day....perhaps those bags on top of the cows to catch methane could be a source as well.....cattleman will never buy fuel again!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I can hear it now.....honey, we gonna have to get a few hundred head more.....we ain't got enuf methane to finish the chores as it is now, gonna have to increase the herd size.....


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

I've been thinking about trying some of that fixation clover since I saw it in the southern states seed catalogue, maybe 5 to 10 acres too see what it will do.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

TJ Hendren said:


> I've been thinking about trying some of that fixation clover since I saw it in the southern states seed catalogue, maybe 5 to 10 acres too see what it will do.


Give us the low down TJ if you decide to do a test run.

Regards, Mike


----------

